# Opinions best to keep Tanganyikan or Malawi? Pros and cons?



## kathyryan (Sep 13, 2013)

Any opinions on which are the best to keep ? What are your experiences with either? it seems that there is much more variety with Malawi...is this so? Are Tanganyikan any harder to keep? Any advice will be appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Availability was the decision-maker for me. My LFS has a variety of Malawi cichlids available, but only a few Tangs.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I started with Malawi cichlids, first with Labidochromis caeruleus, ex-Pseudotropheus auratus and Nimbochromis venustus in a 75G tank and then migrated them to a 220G tank. I still have the L. caeruleus and added Pseudotropheus sp. acei 'yellow tail'. I briefly had a 125G tank with Aulonocara (peacocks) but I was soon overrun with fry so I sold them all off.

I discovered the interesting Tanganyika shell dwellers on this forum + at my local fish club so I mostly have Tanganyikan cichlids now. I find they have more personalitly and though many aren't as colorful as Malawi cichlids, they more than make up for it with attitude. I also find that any fry are readily sold to other aquarists and stores in my area.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I keep both but I'd keep Tanganyikans if I had to choose only one. I find their behavior more fascinating, their color patterns and barring more interesting, and their relative rarity appealing. They are definitely less hardy than Malawi cichlids if something goes wrong (heater messes up, etc.), but otherwise I haven't found them difficult to keep.


----------



## lufbramatt (Jun 6, 2011)

If you want stunning bright colours and boisterous behaviour, go Malawi. If you want a variety of different shaped fish, interesting behaviour and more subtle colours go Tanganyikan. I don't think either is "better", just different. Can't really compare them IMO, only similarity is they both need similar water conditions.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Experience level comes into play too. Malawi fish are a little more hardy and forgiving IMO. Many Tangs require a little more TLC, careful observation and specific territories/aquascaping.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I think aquarium size is another major factor in your decision between Malawi vs Tang. The majority of the Malawi species can only be kept in larger tanks while some tang species like the shelldwellers can be kept in smaller aquariums. My space is limited and I was only able to get a small desktop tank and so I decided on the 12-gallon Fluval Edge and ended up with L. multifasciatus.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

I'll try to give pros and cons for malawi and tanganyika tanks from my own research and from the comments of prior posters on this thread. (By the way, most of the pros and cons for malawi cichlids also apply for lake victorian cichlids, if you are interested in them).
Tanganyikan cichlids:
+ Can fit in smaller tanks
+ Have more diverse behaviors and body shapes than malawi cichlids
+ Tend to have interesting patterns
- Not big in the color department. The colorful ones tend to also be the ones which need large tanks.
- A little more fragile than malawi cichlids
- Usually less active than malawi cichlids? (I think this is the case, but please correct me if I'm wrong)

Malawi cichlids:
+ Include possibly the world's most brightly colored freshwater fish
+ Tend to be boisterous animals that are fun to watch
+ A little sturdier than their tanganyikan counterparts
- Need bigger tanks - 29 gallons is the absolute minimum, and even then your options are really limited.
- Not a whole lot of diversity in shape and behavior.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

There has been a good amount of information provided so I will go another direction. Have you purchased your tank if so what size? If not what size do you anticipate purchasing to house these wonderful animals? If your plan is to purchase something under 55G or a tank less than 3' in length your Malawi options are either limited or very limited depending on the tanks size however there are numerous tanganyikans which can be housed in smaller tanks including Lamp. Ocellatus in tanks as small as 10 gallons. If you plan on purchasing a larger tank than your options greatly increase.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

We have both Tangs and Malawis. My wife calls our Tangs "drama queens" while our Malawis are more eye catching with their colour and activity. We both agree that we would choose our Malwais over the Tangs if we had to choose one over the other. If you're looking for a Tang that gives you the best of both world and are prepared to do some work, maybe look at tropheus.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I would agree with what all posters have stated so far. I keep all types of cichilds and fish in general for that matter. Experience is the key for Tangs as they are Highly evolved niche fish in the wild. Some cannot be kept together simply because of dietary requirements. Some because of size and yet others because of agression. Malawi cichlids are generaly much more forgiving in these aspects. A large group of mbuna in a 125 is a spectacle to watch as they interact with eachother and thier environment. The same can be said for Tanganyican if you do the research they can make a incredible display of very interesting fish. However without alot of time and effort most tang communities end up as a very expensive experiment in how to torture fish to death.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

lufbramatt said:


> If you want stunning bright colours and boisterous behaviour, go Malawi. If you want a variety of different shaped fish, interesting behaviour and more subtle colours go Tanganyikan.


Plus one. Tangs have more small-tank options too.


----------

